# So I think I'm a convert



## Rusti (Mar 12, 2016)

To the lard side. I know there are a few folks here who will rejoice they have claimed another victim.

I carved off a corner of my still-curing third batch so I could make sure the recipe checks out as far as lather before I made my mother the same recipe with her favorite scent (BB Tobacco and Bay, I'll be honest, I love that one too). Soap is only about three weeks old, so it's still pretty soft, so nicking a corner with the butterknife was easy.

So creamy!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 12, 2016)

Praise the lard!


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 12, 2016)

Welcome to the lard side! I well remember showering with my first soap formulated with lard and reveling in it's creaminess. 


IrishLass


----------



## SuzieOz (Mar 12, 2016)

Ok I'm gonna do it ... if I can get me some lard ... :razz:

We can't get it from the butcher, they won't sell it (or give it away).
I suppose that means they're required by law to toss it ... ?? Sad if so.
I haven't asked, but I will.


----------



## Rusti (Mar 12, 2016)

I just got mine off the grocery store shelf. Not sure if they sell it like that in Oz though.


----------



## SuzieOz (Mar 12, 2016)

Rusti said:


> I just got mine off the grocery store shelf. Not sure if they sell it like that in Oz though.



It seems they don't, but I will keep trying.


----------



## Susie (Mar 12, 2016)

Did you look in the aisle with the other cooking oils?


----------



## dillsandwitch (Mar 12, 2016)

Coles sell it. Its in the butter isle. Pretty pricey though. Its the only source ive been able to find. Its in a red pack usualy near the copha. Hth


----------



## SuzieOz (Mar 13, 2016)

dillsandwitch said:


> Coles sell it. Its in the butter isle. Pretty pricey though. Its the only source ive been able to find. Its in a red pack usualy near the copha. Hth



Thank you dills!! Much appreciated. I've only tried Woolies and the butcher so far, but there is a Coles 15 mins away ...

woohoo!
dillsandwitch ... just wondering if you know where to buy tallow from in Aus??
My mum wants to make tallow soap and can't source any.

Or anyone else ... ?


----------



## Steve85569 (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the lard side. We have cookies.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Mar 13, 2016)

SuzieOz said:


> Thank you dills!! Much appreciated. I've only tried Woolies and the butcher so far, but there is a Coles 15 mins away ...
> 
> woohoo!
> dillsandwitch ... just wondering if you know where to buy tallow from in Aus??
> ...



Yes. Also at coles woolies and iga. I find iga is the cheapest. Its also right in the butter isle and is labled as solidified oil. Its ranged from 2.50 - 3.00 $ a 500gm block.


----------



## SuzieOz (Mar 14, 2016)

Ok, it could be my semi-rural supermarket is the problem then - I have lots of problems trying to find what I consider "ordinary" kinds of products *rolls eyes* ... oh well I will keep trying, thank you so much for your help


----------



## dillsandwitch (Mar 14, 2016)

No worries. Hope you can find it someplace. They are great soaping oils


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 14, 2016)

Maybe ask them why they aren't allowed to give it to you? If it's an issue of food regulations, maybe if you say you won't be eating it?

Have you tried Etsy? If seen Flo and Fannie recommended here several times - maybe there is somebody in NZ doing the same thing?

Or, if not...maybe you can start doing it!


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 14, 2016)

dillsandwitch said:


> Yes. Also at coles woolies and iga. I find iga is the cheapest. Its also right in the butter isle and is labled as solidified oil. Its ranged from 2.50 - 3.00 $ a 500gm block.




Which makes it more expensive than OO!

There are a few places online in Oz that sell mostly organic tallow - cheapest $7 per kg Plus postage.  Suet is $$ also and then you would have to render it down. Chemicals are concentrated in the fat so organic might be a consideration but not sure it's worth it.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 14, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Which makes it more expensive than OO!


 
Mind blowing to me. Is pork very unpopular in NZ? IMO, lard is fabulous enough that it would be worth it to me to track down a pig processor and see about securing fat to render.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Arimara (Mar 14, 2016)

dillsandwitch said:


> Yes. Also at coles woolies and iga. I find iga is the cheapest. Its also right in the butter isle and is labled as solidified oil. Its ranged from 2.50 - 3.00 $ a 500gm block.



I  had to check that and from an American standpoint, that's a great price. That's almost $2 USD at the lower end.


----------



## Serene (Mar 14, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> Welcome to the lard side. We have cookies.




Where are the cookies?.   It seems I did not get my introductory package!


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 15, 2016)

Serene said:


> Where are the cookies?.   It seems I did not get my introductory package!



Ha ha! It was a con by the lardites. Come to the other side we really do have cookies and chocolate.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Mar 15, 2016)

Make sure you get Supafry in big red blocks. That one is beef tallow I'm pretty sure and it's lovely in soap.
I got some Wicks drippings once and after using it on some roast potatoes I've realised it's probably all different animal fats in it. I could taste sheep the most. 

They've stopped selling lard for a while but luckily they've put it back on the shelves. Overpriced though but still...
 My parents usually render some for me. It's got better smell and taste than one from shops.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Mar 15, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Which makes it more expensive than OO!
> 
> There are a few places online in Oz that sell mostly organic tallow - cheapest $7 per kg Plus postage.  Suet is $$ also and then you would have to render it down. Chemicals are concentrated in the fat so organic might be a consideration but not sure it's worth it.



Here I was thinking  $5 a kg was a pretty good price for tallow. Either way I'm happy at the price and im happy with the soap it makes.


----------



## Relle (Mar 16, 2016)

SuzieOz said:


> Ok I'm gonna do it ... if I can get me some lard ... :razz:
> 
> We can't get it from the butcher, they won't sell it (or give it away).
> I suppose that means they're required by law to toss it ... ?? Sad if so.
> I haven't asked, but I will.



We use to have a butcher shop and that is not the case, it is picked up every few days or weekly and they are paid a nominal amount for it and then it goes off for processing.



dixiedragon said:


> Maybe ask them why they aren't allowed to give it to you? If it's an issue of food regulations, maybe if you say you won't be eating it?
> 
> Have you tried Etsy? If seen Flo and Fannie recommended here several times - maybe there is somebody in NZ doing the same thing?
> 
> Or, if not...maybe you can start doing it!



I don't know who flo and fannie are, but we are not in NZ and it's not a food regulation.



dixiedragon said:


> Mind blowing to me. Is pork very unpopular in NZ? IMO, lard is fabulous enough that it would be worth it to me to track down a pig processor and see about securing fat to render.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Not sure why you think we are in NZ and yes pork is very popular in Australia, there use to be an Ad campaign and it said - Put some pork on your fork.
> All abattoirs are usually in the country and you can't just rock up to one and get some fat.


----------



## Relle (Mar 16, 2016)

Here is the link for what you should be looking for-
https://www.woolworths.com.au/Shop/Search/Products?searchTerm=supafry


----------



## SuzieOz (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks heaps Relle (and everyone) ... my mother was quite excited today when I told her we can buy it ... we're going to try some larger supermarkets and see how we go.  Now I've seen that pic of the red block of supafry I know I've seen it somewhere.

This has been an enjoyable thread ... 

Still waiting for the cookies though!


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 16, 2016)

fuzz-juzz said:


> Make sure you get Supafry in big red blocks. That one is beef tallow I'm pretty sure and it's lovely in soap.
> I got some Wicks drippings once and after using it on some roast potatoes I've realised it's probably all different animal fats in it. I could taste sheep the most.
> 
> They've stopped selling lard for a while but luckily they've put it back on the shelves. Overpriced though but still...
> My parents usually render some for me. It's got better smell and taste than one from shops.




The red super cry is actually "blended animal fat" so it could be a combination of lard, tallow or any animal fat.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Mar 16, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> The red super cry is actually "blended animal fat" so it could be a combination of lard, tallow or any animal fat.



Yes it does say that on the pack but it has been discussed in previous topics that it is the equivalent of  tallow for us aussies. As I mentioned before it makes a wonderful soap and you just use it as beef tallow in soapcalc. Ive never had an issue with it and ive been using it for over 2 years


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Mar 16, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> The red super cry is actually "blended animal fat" so it could be a combination of lard, tallow or any animal fat.



I do realise, but I think it's mostly beef tallow or closest to beef tallow. It's way to hard to be mostly lard. True lard is quite soft, even cold. And I don't think there's much sheep in it, it doesn't have that specific odour.
I've used it as tallow in Soapcalc and in facial soaps and it's lovely. It's odourless and makes hard, super white bars of soap. It does produce a bit of ash, at least for me. That's the only downside.

Wik dripping is similar, all animal fats mixed up, but it reeks of sheep tallow. Completely different to Supafry.


----------



## Steve85569 (Mar 16, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Ha ha! It was a con by the lardites. Come to the other side we really do have cookies and chocolate.


Nope! No con. Here's some of the cookies!


----------



## TeresaT (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh my gosh.  The things I take for granted.  I find it mind boggling that not every country has the stuff available to them that we do here.  Not being able to find lard or tallow at your local grocery store is absolutely alien to me. Then again, y'all aren't suffering from epidemic rates of obesity, diabetes, heart failure and colon cancer like we Yanks, are you?  Besides, y'all have way cooler accents than we do.

ETA:  BTW, fuzz-juzz "wik dripping" had me laughing hysterically.  All I could think of was, "He better get that checked; that ain't supposed to happen."


----------



## Rusti (Mar 16, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> Nope! No con. Here's some of the cookies!



Are you sure those are edible? They don't look edible to me. roblem:


----------



## Steve85569 (Mar 16, 2016)

Rusti said:


> Are you sure those are edible? They don't look edible to me. roblem:


Not edible. Dark brown is coffee soap and the tan is coconut milk soap. 65% lard, 20% CO, 10% OO and castor to finish. Cedar / Eucalyptis EO just to WAKE you up when you're in the shower.


----------



## Relle (Mar 17, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Oh my gosh.  The things I take for granted.  I find it mind boggling that not every country has the stuff available to them that we do here.  Not being able to find lard or tallow at your local grocery store is absolutely alien to me. Then again, y'all aren't suffering from epidemic rates of obesity, diabetes, heart failure and colon cancer like we Yanks, are you?  Besides, y'all have way cooler accents than we do.
> 
> ETA:  BTW, fuzz-juzz "wik dripping" had me laughing hysterically.  All I could think of was, "He better get that checked; that ain't supposed to happen."



Don't forget Australia is a lot smaller than the U.S. with a smaller population - we can't have everything.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Mar 17, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Oh my gosh.  The things I take for granted.  I find it mind boggling that not every country has the stuff available to them that we do here.  Not being able to find lard or tallow at your local grocery store is absolutely alien to me. Then again, y'all aren't suffering from epidemic rates of obesity, diabetes, heart failure and colon cancer like we Yanks, are you?  Besides, y'all have way cooler accents than we do.
> 
> ETA:  BTW, fuzz-juzz "wik dripping" had me laughing hysterically.  All I could think of was, "He better get that checked; that ain't supposed to happen."




Haha! Google it is a real thing. 

We didn't have lard for sale at all at few months back. They took it off shelves because it's not healthy bla bla while butter, dripping, etc was still there.
There was some sort of petition going on, and they brought it back.. at about twice the price. I think 250gr is about $4-5.

You can find fatty pork off cuts at butchers but you have to search and ask around. My parents were able to find some and rendered lard for us. It's not highest quality lard since it's made only from belly and back fat, but still, close enough. I don't soap with it as much anymore (DOS problems), but for me, it's irreplecable in roast potatoes and pastries.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Mar 17, 2016)

Relle said:


> Don't forget Australia is a lot smaller than the U.S. with a smaller population - we can't have everything.



That shouldn't be a reason. If I can find for example ghee and gazillion of other oils on the shelves, I would expect to find lard too.
Lard's got a bit of bad rap over the past decades, that's all and it is a shame and to be honest a sad world we live in. It really was a stupid move by supermarkets.
Meanwhile, lollies, biscuits, chips and soft drinks fill up four+ whole isles in the supermarket and apparently they do not pose risk to our health.
I'm glad it's back on the shelf.


----------



## SuzieOz (Mar 17, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> Nope! No con. Here's some of the cookies!



Maaaate ... they'll do ...


----------



## SuzieOz (Mar 17, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> ETA:  BTW, fuzz-juzz "wik dripping" had me laughing hysterically.  All I could think of was, "He better get that checked; that ain't supposed to happen."



You're a crackup Teresa, that had the mind boggling!


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 17, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> Nope! No con. Here's some of the cookies!



Bugger, you will have them ALL flocking to the lard side now. :evil:



fuzz-juzz said:


> I do realise, but I think it's mostly beef tallow or closest to beef tallow. It's way to hard to be mostly lard. True lard is quite soft, even cold. And I don't think there's much sheep in it, it doesn't have that specific odour.
> I've used it as tallow in Soapcalc and in facial soaps and it's lovely. It's odourless and makes hard, super white bars of soap. It does produce a bit of ash, at least for me. That's the only downside.
> 
> Wik dripping is similar, all animal fats mixed up, but it reeks of sheep tallow. Completely different to Supafry.



Thanks fuzz-juzz and Dillsandwitch, 

Good to know.


----------



## debra062013 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Store bought lard*

Finally get up to buying 7 lbs of oils at a time and I get this lard thread in my email today.

Anyway I read all the posts and since I was at the grocery store looked at the lard on the shelve. There was only one choice and the list of ingredients are as follows:
Lard
Hydrogenated lard
BHA
Propyl
Gallate and citric acid added to protect flavor.

Is this lard ok for soap making and since it has citric acid in it already do I have to worry about adding it like some folks do to cut down on soap scum?
Thanks


----------



## Relle (Mar 21, 2016)

fuzz-juzz said:


> That shouldn't be a reason. If I can find for example ghee and gazillion of other oils on the shelves, I would expect to find lard too.
> Lard's got a bit of bad rap over the past decades, that's all and it is a shame and to be honest a sad world we live in. It really was a stupid move by supermarkets.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Mar 21, 2016)

Relle said:


> Australia's whole population can fit into New York, so that is a reason.



We would be glad to have you, but you would outnumber us almost 3 to 1. Even if we vacated, your accommodations might be a little cramped. Definitely bring air mattresses.


----------



## debra062013 (Mar 28, 2016)

*Buying Lard at the Grocery store*

I read all the posts about lard and since I was at the grocery store looked at the lard on the shelve. There was only one choice and the list of ingredients are as follows:
Lard
Hydrogenated lard
BHA
Propyl
Gallate and citric acid added to protect flavor.

Is this lard ok for soap making?
Thanks


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Mar 28, 2016)

debra062013 said:


> I read all the posts about lard and since I was at the grocery store looked at the lard on the shelve. There was only one choice and the list of ingredients are as follows:
> Lard
> Hydrogenated lard
> BHA
> ...



That's typical supermarket lard. It's fine to use.


----------



## debra062013 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks I will give it a try this week.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 4, 2016)

debra062013 said:


> Thanks I will give it a try this week.



I wouldn't eat it and I wouldn't put it on my skin because of the added chemicals but I am fussy. 

I think you would have to list all those additives on your soap.


----------



## debra062013 (Apr 8, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> I wouldn't eat it and I wouldn't put it on my skin because of the added chemicals but I am fussy.
> 
> I think you would have to list all those additives on your soap.



I tend to agree with you so it is sitting on my counter. It probably is ok to use lard but I think I will stick with the regular oils.
Thanks


----------

